# List of annoying things about Uber new app



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Double tap and hold to zoom in and out is opposite of pax app including google maps.
Too many taps in and out to get the info you need. Needs to close x button on every page for fast exit.
No surge indicator so now drivers have to continuously scan the entire surrounding areas.
When set destination mode on, map keeps default to pan zoom.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

My 2 cents on a couple of the new apps features.
1) New surge maps lack details. Old maps had hexagon by hexagon (roughly block by block details) details of surge rates. New maps can be as vague as one surge indicator for an area as large as 10 square miles. Over looked detail or Uber deliberately hiding information from drivers?

2) Way too many taps to sign off or cancel a trip. So much for Uber's safety concerns.

3) Financial details often missing. Want to see if that last fare included the toll fee you paid, too bad, "Earnings update delayed." Want to confirm you were paid for the wait time for the Pax to get all her friends in the car. Too bad, earnings update delayed. Want to dispute a fare while the issue is fresh in your mind, too bad, earnings update delayed. In each case it works AGAINST the driver and for Uber to have the "earnings update delayed".

4) At least for me in the DFW area, turning off the delivery preference NEVER sticks. Seems to want to reset itself after a couple passenger trips or after a few minutes of no rides.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

This app is exhausting to use. Also it is unsafe while driving.

The map freezes and stops navigating several times. Arrow won't move and becomes locked. Pax call me or I call them and they have to navigate me to their location for pickup. A few had to actually navigate me to their destination.
App is a HUGE battery drain and is embedded in the memory sucking the life out of your phone. Software licenses on app date back to the 1980s, 1990s-2016. Only one or two for 2017. Look in the About page to see the Software licenses on your phone. And yes this is for the latest version. IMO I think this app was not ready for prime time but pushed out in their quest in seeking an IPO. Again, IMO, this app is not suited or able to work on various phone models of iphone and android with software conflicts. This locking of navigation mainly happens if I use Uber's navigation. I have to switch and use Waze or Google Maps.
Night mode with dark purple surge clouds and tiny (I think black) font while driving on unlit dark streets is insane. Has to be turned off. Waze and Google maps night mode works well.
Too many clicks and also very difficult to logout.
Even though there is no longer an acceptance or cancellation rate button, I can almost bet Uber is keeping track and not to drivers' benefit.
Why oh why can't these corporations keep things simple? They make everything so convoluted.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Seems like they all gathered around and brainstorm different ways to make it more difficult for drivers to do their daily tasks. They looked at the old driver’s app and say you know what guys, it’s too simple to use menus and there’s not enough screen tapping going on to keep the drivers busy. Let’s make it more exciting by hiding all the important info so drivers can have fun tapping at their screen while they driving or waiting for their next pax. Let us also look at Lyft driver’s app as an inspiration for what the new Uber app will be.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Night mode doesn't kick in. Need to go to Account settings, and toggle Auto night mode (auto - always on - auto), and return to main screen to get it going.
Down-rating a pax after a trip with all the options grayed out (not able to select reason for down-rate). Affects all rating from 1-4.

Night mode surges on screen doesn't go away or update if Online. I have to go Offline for 5-30 seconds to refresh the surge screen.
Offline surge map shows X surge. Going Online with my default Select Only preference hides the X surges. I miss the older pre-new app version that showed the X surge while in Select-only, so I could upset the X drivers and swoop in for them high surge. [joking]
Too many clicks to do anything.
Night mode doesn't turn on/off until 30-minutes AFTER/BEFORE projected sunset/sunrise time (I timed it using Accuweather sunrise/set time).
Some others I can't think of at the moment.
I have my preference set to Select Only. Why are you asking me if I'd like to adjust my preference (opt down) to find more trips? There's a reason why I'm not opting down to Express/Pool/X. The pop-up is a distraction while driving, especially if I have to physically click the "No Thanks" button. Safety first!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Totally agree. You have to do a lot more clicking to get anything done. Just going offline is a chore.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

LAbDog65 said:


> Totally agree. You have to do a lot more clicking to get anything done. Just going offline is a chore.


The hidden going offline button reminds me of the Waze app. Uber should look at how the Waze app have a close x button on the top right on every page so one can exit the menu quickly.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

autofill said:


> The hidden going offline button reminds me of the Waze app. Uber should look at how the Waze app have a close x button on the top right on every page so one can exit the menu quickly.


Or you know go back to the old app, because honestly the old app was great.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

as i am reading this thread an ad comes on the tv

uber is introducing new features that makes it easier for your driver to find you

i screamed an expletive back at the tv


----------



## Daddy Ketchup (Sep 12, 2018)

I've had serious issues. I'll sit in the middle of a surge area for an hour, it says I'm online but no rides come through. Then when I get home I get a rush of Uber requests WHEN THE APP IS OFF. Freaking insane. I've lost 3 days work because of it. Some rides are just not even showing up, at all. It's as if I didn't even complete them. Pretty weird. Pretty peeved. The end.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Tysmith95 said:


> Or you know go back to the old app, because honestly the old app was great.


i got the pleasure of working with it for one day. then uber goes psych juuuust kidding you don't get that nice tool you get this steaming pile of excrement.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone notice if the ratings are coming in much more slowly? I drove all day Sunday and my ratings barely went up which seemed unusual. Now I haven't been driving since and new ratings keep getting added. I feel like they've added a delay to make it harder to tell who is rating us.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> Anyone notice if the ratings are coming in much more slowly? I drove all day Sunday and my ratings barely went up which seemed unusual. Now I haven't been driving since and new ratings keep getting added. I feel like they've added a delay to make it harder to tell who is rating us.


Plus pax now can see their ratings on the pax app.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

when you get a text you dont even know it dissppears so you miss it, after you pick up new pool no new lighter blue line where next dropoff is sometimes, no address on ping screen, auto added pools should show rating right away when added, recent earnings never is updated and says not working, no pay rate by hour........the app feels like they never finished it, its crazy that they spent millions on this and it doesnt do basic things


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

the color scheme is the worst. Especially when you have a ride request pop up and I can't tell whether its a pool or uberx, I have to pick up my phone to look closer because that color blue against the black is so effing hard to see.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

My two cent's ... 
1) The app was specifically designed to make it more difficult for the driver to sign-off (why would uber want to make it easy for a driver to sign off?)
2) The app colors were changed to make it more difficult for drivers to have a valid claim for being offered/paid a surge lower than what was posted.
3) The single pin surge indicator was added, and the hex by hex geo-mapping of surge pricing details of the old app were removed for the same reason.
4) "Badges", such as hearing impaired, Veteran, etc, were removed so drivers can no longer self designate themselves
5) Regardless of how many times you designate off-line for deliveries, Uber will still send EATs request hoping drivers instinctively accept

Like most things in the Uber world, we can kick and scream all we want, Uber won't listen.

There may be some potential advocacy from the Veteran's or disability communities with the poor color choices for driver displays, the hearing impaired removal, and the Veteran's removal, but I doubt it.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

My new Uber driver app kicked in a few days ago.. where does it how my acceptance rate?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I gotta admit.....before I retired, I was a database administrator and software developer.

If one of my people had developed this app in response to requirements, I'd have fired his ass. And I probably would have been fired shortly thereafter for not catching the problems early on in the development phase.


----------



## Azboo Zaboo (Sep 20, 2018)

autofill said:


> Double tap and hold to zoom in and out is opposite of pax app including google maps.
> Too many taps in and out to get the info you need. Needs to close x button on every page for fast exit.
> No surge indicator so now drivers have to continuously scan the entire surrounding areas.
> When set destination mode on, map keeps default to pan zoom.


I haven't been Ubering a long time, but agree that the app is actually dangerous now. It used to be one click (toggle) to go on/off-line. Now it's two to go off-line. How is that an improvement? A lot of functions
seem to be two or more clicks now.

Also, where the hell did the navigator mute button go. I often know where I'm going for at least part of the trip. It was nice to be able to mute "Ursula" (I call her Ursula the Uber Nativgator Voice) for at least part of the trip. I now have to explain to riders that the app doesn't have a button for muting so that they don't think I'm a total dweeb.

Uber, bring back the mute button! The rest I can get used to, if I must or maybe I'll just end up even more annoyed,

I have to say that I'll never understand why, I guess bored, developers insist on interface changes when they are unnecessary. Two sayings come to mind: If "it ain't broke don't fix it" and (KISS) "keep it simple stupid."


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Azboo Zaboo said:


> I haven't been Ubering a long time, but agree that the app is actually dangerous now. It used to be one click (toggle) to go on/off-line. Now it's two to go off-line. How is that an improvement? A lot of functions
> seem to be two or more clicks now.
> 
> Also, where the hell did the navigator mute button go. I often know where I'm going for at least part of the trip. It was nice to be able to mute "Ursula" (I call her Ursula the Uber Nativgator Voice) for at least part of the trip. I now have to explain to riders that the app doesn't have a button for muting so that they don't think I'm a total dweeb.
> ...


To mute Uber navigation, go to the App Settings then select Uber navigation as default then disable voice. I don't use the Uber navigation but that's what I had to do to mute it.

So far, there's not one feature I like about the new app. Not a single thing I could think of, nothing. Now I think Lyft has a better drivers app unfortunately. That's something I thought never in a million years I would be able to say about the Lyft drivers app.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I cannot believe how bad the new app is. The absolute worst part is that you can no longer start or end a trip with a single swipe. And as others have mentioned, it's harder to log off now - instead of one swipe, it's now tap, new screen opens, then tap again. It's so effed up. Has anyone at Uber given any questions thought to the fact that we're have to DRIVE while we use this thing?

Whose $&#*ing idea was this?



Azboo Zaboo said:


> I haven't been Ubering a long time, but agree that the app is actually dangerous now. It used to be one click (toggle) to go on/off-line. Now it's two to go off-line. How is that an improvement? A lot of functions
> seem to be two or more clicks now.
> 
> Also, where the hell did the navigator mute button go. I often know where I'm going for at least part of the trip. It was nice to be able to mute "Ursula" (I call her Ursula the Uber Nativgator Voice) for at least part of the trip. I now have to explain to riders that the app doesn't have a button for muting so that they don't think I'm a total dweeb.
> ...


It absolutely is more dangerous.


----------



## Azboo Zaboo (Sep 20, 2018)

autofill said:


> To mute Uber navigation, go to the App Settings then select Uber navigation as default then disable voice. I don't use the Uber navigation but that's what I had to do to mute it.
> 
> So far, there's not one feature I like about the new app. Not a single thing I could think of, nothing. Now I think Lyft has a better drivers app unfortunately. That's something I thought never in a million years I would be able to say about the Lyft drivers app.


Thanks for that information. It is a lot of steps to mute the navigation voice, but helpful if you don't ever want to hear it. I only want to mute it occasionally or for part of a trip. It was a simple touch of the icon in the map area before. Bring it back Uber! Please! I have muted the iPhone itself, but that requires a longer press (and a little awkward when driving) because, in order to mute the iPhone, you have to bring the volume down to zero. There is no mute button that I know of.

I tried using google maps for navigation and may do so again at some point. However, I found switching back and forth between the two apps to be distracting and cumbersome especially from Uber to Google Maps since, on my iPhone at least, the Uber always shows as a banner at the top of the screen. I haven't tried Waise.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Azboo Zaboo said:


> Thanks for that information. It is a lot of steps to mute the navigation voice, but helpful if you don't ever want to hear it. I only want to mute it occasionally or for part of a trip. It was a simple touch of the icon in the map area before. Bring it back Uber! Please! I have muted the iPhone itself, but that requires a longer press (and a little awkward when driving) because, in order to mute the iPhone, you have to bring the volume down to zero. There is no mute button that I know of.
> 
> I tried using google maps for navigation and may do so again at some point. However, I found switching back and forth between the two apps to be distracting and cumbersome especially from Uber to Google Maps since, on my iPhone at least, the Uber always shows as a banner at the top of the screen. I haven't tried Waise.


The banner at the top actually makes it easier for me to switch back and forth between Uber and google maps. I just touch the banner. If you allow google maps or any apps to always track your location then the banner is gone.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

for iPhone they don't include the ability to use third party GPS now, at least on my gf;s account when she upgraded this this new version. Only option is their built in crap. Fuber fail

I recommend downgrading for a few months till they work out the bugs, android is use but if your on iPhone then it's stuck, and that sucks


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Don’t forget getting the stupid range in the queue. You don’t even know what number you are but IDC, I don’t queue but that is annoying. Also I get stuck in the queue when I’m near a queue area. Very annoying.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

The "minutes to pickup" feature on the new app seems wildly off - I may be 10 minutes away from the pickup point and it will say 4 minutes.

Never noticed that before - is that just me? I hope the customer doesn't think I am arriving in that short amount of time.

One thing I DO like is the little message "busy - expect trips" - I have found that to be pretty accurate.


----------



## openUeyes (Jun 17, 2016)

In the old app, on android, I could lower the ping request volume in the app settings screen.

I can't seem to locate that very helpful facility in the new app.

If anyone could suggest how I might lower the volume of the ping requests on an android, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

